
Why Human-Sized  Vehicles Will Conquer the City - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2018/06/welcome-to-the-tiny-vehicle-age/563342/
======
TeeWEE
This article looks so "old" if you compare it to Amsterdam: Lots of little
vehicles here. We call them bikes. It already conquered the city long time
back. Lots of areas in the city are no-car zones:

[https://www.google.nl/maps/@52.3704869,4.9006449,3a,75y,196....](https://www.google.nl/maps/@52.3704869,4.9006449,3a,75y,196.97h,73.68t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sS5AXcAhOvMtdfR7P_IJCYg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)

~~~
vanderZwan
... and Amsterdam is probably among the least bike-friendly big cities of the
Netherlands (which is not a dig against Amsterdam).

It probably helps if provinces, counties and cities are all competitive about
being the most bike-friendly place of the Netherlands. For example, there is a
yearly "bike city/county of the year" competition and from what I can tell
city councils are really, _really_ keen on winning it, proudly naming their
victory on the town signs. Apparently Houten is the bike city of 2018, and
it's their second time[1]. My home-town of Groningen will have to step up it's
game..

[0] [https://www.fietsersbond.nl/nieuws/zuid-holland-als-
eerste-p...](https://www.fietsersbond.nl/nieuws/zuid-holland-als-eerste-
provincie-fietsvriendelijke-werkgever/) \- _Too Dutch, Couldn 't Read:_ The
province of Zuid Holland first to encourage bureaucrats, etc to use bike as
mode of transportation.

[1]
[https://www.fietsersbond.nl/fietsstadverkiezing-2018/](https://www.fietsersbond.nl/fietsstadverkiezing-2018/)

------
StanislavPetrov
Little vehicles are a great concept for cities and perhaps will (and should)
take over the city. What this article fails to mention are the risks involved.
As a New Yorker, I absolutely cringe when I see a family of tourists riding
down a busy street on their bikes, oblivious to the world. It is extremely
dangerous to ride a bike on the side of a busy road. Many streets are entirely
without bikelanes and taxis , buses and trucks are constantly barreling around
corners and driving in out out of the shoulder. Little vehicles will be great
in a city with roads and pathways designed for them, but they remain a very
risky proposition as long as the roads are designed for (and crowded with)
much larger vehicles.

------
contingencies
China is leading the way here. Although, I would personally estimate from
observation that in Shenzhen the amount of monowheels visible on the streets
perhaps peaked last year and is now dropping. They have been largely
supplanted by the stand-on two-footpad type (very popular with kids) and the
scooter (adults).

